# Rogers changes hardware upgrade eligibility to ... 3 months !



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

After an unprecedented amount of requests for early hardware upgrades for the express purpose of obtaining the iPhone 3G, Rogers has changed the rules for the iPhone 3G only: if an account has been active for three months, you can upgrade to the iPhone 3G for Tier 1 pricing, plus the $35 activation fee.

Enjoy.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep I can confirm this, my friend just did this to get a $199 iPhone 8GB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Considering that upgrade eligibility is 24 months for most other phones/customers, and was dropped to 12 months for the iPhone 3G, to have it at 3 months now is somewhat remarkable. If you upgraded three months ago or more, there is no reason _not_ to upgrade now.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn! I wish I were on Rogers!

17 more months till I can leave B(H)ell Mobility.....


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe this is correct, but it's hell for me getting there. I've talked to six CSR, the fifth hung up on me (I think by mistake). It guess I was getting a discount of some sort which made some of them think I was on a corporate plan so I was transfered her/there including to the cable department. Some said I couldn't upgrade and others said I could, but for $249 and $349 + $35 activation. What a mess. So nothing is wrong with my account after a senior level person checked it out. However, I now need to wait 24 hours since they removed this one code that got placed on my account somehow and the change needs to take place. Once that is done I'll have someone call me and go through the whole process again. Weeks later and many people still have no clue what they are doing ...


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah I hup'ed today for 349 for 16gb three days early only tho no admin fee tho


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I think I hit 3 months today or yesterday!!!! I will be calling at 8am or whenever they open....it's 6:28, I'm calling now in hopes someone can help me...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

!!! I JUST ORDERED MY iPHONE!!!! She said I should have it by next week, some customers have gotten in within days. I know this may not be realistic so I won't camp outside the door but will install a camera above the door. 80)

8G Black!


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

I switched to Rogers last October, so are you saying I can now get an iPhone??


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes
I switched in May 08.
CSR just told me I'm eligible as of tomorrow (Aug 9)
Also told me I had the choice to order over phone and have it shipped, or visit a Rogers store to complete the upgrade.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes you are eligible, I upgraded to a Blackberry almost 3 months ago to the day and just ordered an iPhone.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I had to pay like 300 or something to get the 8 gig, is it worth it to complain?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

will i be able to get the upgrade even if I don't want a data plan?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

acc30 said:


> will i be able to get the upgrade even if I don't want a data plan?


You want a data plan.

But if you really don't want a data plan, yes; it's been answered before, just not in this thread, so I guess it's a valid question.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iJay said:


> I switched to Rogers last October, so are you saying I can now get an iPhone??


Yes, unless they moved October on the calendar.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

As an aside, _most_ people can find this out readily by logging in to their Rogers account online and clicking on "Upgrade my phone."


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You want a data plan.
> 
> But if you really don't want a data plan, yes; it's been answered before, just not in this thread, so I guess it's a valid question.


most of the time, i'm around wifi... only time i'm not is when i'm on the road, so i wanted to see how it'll be without one first.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

acc30 said:


> most of the time, i'm around wifi... only time i'm not is when i'm on the road, so i wanted to see how it'll be without one first.


I thought I could do that too so I got it without the data plan. But really, on the bus ride to work and such, it was too tempting to surf the net and what not. 2 days later I got the data plan.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Yes, unless they moved October on the calendar.


Smart a** contest...you are a worthy adversary, well 
played... ROFLMAO! :clap:

The again, Cliff Clevand would say..."weeeeelllllll in ancient wester Gregorian calendars October happened every 34 days..."


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

HowEver said:


> As an aside, _most_ people can find this out readily by logging in to their Rogers account online and clicking on "Upgrade my phone."


I checked my upgrade status online at rogers.com. It said I was not eligible until May 2009. Spoke with a CSR - He said Aug 28th 2008. I pointed out that I signed up on May 9, 08. He double checked and said to call back tomorrow,
My point... I don't think the online info for people's accounts reflects the new 3 month policy. It's best to call a CSR and have your paperwork on hand when you call.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Just upgraded my wife to a 3G iPhone who yesterday wasn't eligible but today is...thanks for the tip However!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

acc30 said:


> most of the time, i'm around wifi... only time i'm not is when i'm on the road, so i wanted to see how it'll be without one first.


Treat yourself and get the data plan. It's worth it.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

adagio said:


> Treat yourself and get the data plan. It's worth it.


Id love to... well see

I just tried tho, but they said I wont be eligible til nov 1 and I signed up last year of october... what should I do, try another rep


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

acc30 said:


> Id love to... well see
> 
> I just tried tho, but they said I wont be eligible til nov 1 and I signed up last year of october... what should I do, try another rep


Um, try 5 reps, if you need to.


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

Talking to my 11 CSR person. Few know of the policy change. I signed up last sept and they are saying their systems won't let them make the changes until then. Well, they said I could try calling Monday or Tuesday. However, it may still not work since I'm on a student plan which is special and may not qualify. The last lady was very helpful and is getting my account looked at by someone in the tech department to see if they can update my account to allow the changes. I can't believe how bad Rogers is at times. I've now been on the phone for over 2 hours (hung up on twice), and spoken to way too many clueless representatives. I'm really happy though for those who've been able to get it so far. Congrats to you all!


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

When I got home I logged into my Rogers account and it said I was now eligible to upgrade to the iPhone!! 

So I called the closet store to me (Glebe) and they had 8Gb and 16Gb in stock so I walked over and got a nice black 16GB!!!!!!

Thanks Rogers for finally respecting your existing customers.

I love my iPhone !!!!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope I get all or some of the ECF I paid 2 weeks ago to get mine.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Let us know how it goes!

How much did that run you?



ruffdeezy said:


> I hope I get all or some of the ECF I paid 2 weeks ago to get mine.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

So if your monthly voice plan is under $30 you still have to pay $249 correct?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

No. My plan is $25 voice and $30 data. I got it for $199. I think your TOTAL plans need to be over $30. Or else I accidentally got a good deal


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I JUST got one yesterday and the guy said that. My plan is $20 + $7 for call display. But if this plan just changed today then I will be calling for a refund of $50.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I bought mine in store on July 11th... it was a Rogers authorized re-seller. Their story was that I could not buy the phone without a data plan, which is bunk, but they said my total cost had to be more than $30/month. So after I caved in for the $30 data plan they let me have the $25 voice plan. I'm going to call on monday to see if I can downgrade it to the $20 plan.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I already have a data plan on my account as well. My total cost is well over $30. Too bad the phone support is not open on Saturdays.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Let us know how it goes!
> 
> How much did that run you?


400 bucks.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

I called Fido retentions 1-888-259-3436 and made them credit back to me the $200 ECF I paid when I ordered my iphone. If you paid an ECF, call them and get it back......


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

dslitedstt said:


> I called Fido retentions 1-888-259-3436 and made them credit back to me the $200 ECF I paid when I ordered my iphone. If you paid an ECF, call them and get it back......


That's what I heard too, did you call on Friday to get it back? I'm calling tomorrow morning. Apparently they are closed on weekends.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> That's what I heard too, did you call on Friday to get it back? I'm calling tomorrow morning. Apparently they are closed on weekends.


Yes ruff, you heard it from me (was Zelda until I registered). They are open on Saturdays, not sure about Sundays, think they are closed that day.

The retention dude told me that they will credit it you insist and persist. Also told me to keep it on the down low, not to mention it to others who paid and may not notice.... nice guy eh?

If you have not yet been billed the ECF your credit will apply to your next bill, HOWEVER, if you have already been billed your ECF then make them apply and instant credit then check you new balance. If you run into any problems, pv me


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay... I dont know what I'm doing wrong here....

I went in to the rogers store to do the hardware upgrade. The guy wouldn't give me the $199 pricing unless I switched to a $60 plan.

So I call customer service and they tell me I am not eligible for an upgrade till March 2009 and that it will cost me $499 for the 8gig today. I've been with Rogers for almost a year now since October 2007.

So my question is:

Are you all just buying the iPhone for $199 and keeping your same plan?

I have a corporate plan... perhaps that's where the trouble is coming from?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The store wants you to buy the $60 plan so that they get a massive commission on it.

But yes, part of the problem is your corporate plan.

What you should do is phone "customer relations" at Rogers. They are the only reps that can keep you on your current plan and sell you an iPhone for $199/$299 (plus $50 since you aren't likely over the $30/month voice plan threshold).

Same advice as always: if they can't help you, or it's not the plan you want, thank them, hang up, call back later. You never know who you'll get.

It *is* possible that your specific corporate plan no longer exists though. A few weeks back some of the corporate plans were cancelled (existing customers were not affected--some people are still on plans from the Cantel AT&T days). In case you can't re-sign with your current plan, i.e., if it isn't available any more, take the best corporate or other plan available and then switch when there is a better plan. You can do that at _any_ time--5 minutes or 5 months or 5 years after signing up--no charge for switching plans.

You just need to speak with the right department, and a rep that's willing to help.





jackyk said:


> Okay... I dont know what I'm doing wrong here....
> 
> I went in to the rogers store to do the hardware upgrade. The guy wouldn't give me the $199 pricing unless I switched to a $60 plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Is customer relations dept. same as Retentions? I have the Retentions number....

So.... let me just get this straight. If everything goes smoothly it should go like this:

1. Call customer relations
2. Request to hardware upgrade but stay on same plan
3. Resign 3 years, get 8gig iPhone for $199 (I'm assuming everyone is resigning 3 years for the promotion pricing?)

This seems almost impossible. But I'll keep trying! Perhaps I should wait till my contract is up this October to renegotiate a new, NON-Corporate plan plus the iPhone.... I'd hate to cancel early and get a crappy consumer plan just to get the $199


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Ordered Friday...will be delivered today barring some unforseen circumstance...


----------



## Shogo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Having Cityfido and wanting an iphone*

I signed up in 2000 for the *classic* Cityfido with the unlimited SMS. I have trying to find a way to get Fido to sell me a 16gig iphone. I phoned yesterday and told me though my 1 year of my 2 years plan is up in November, I can't upgrade. I bought a new phone with the Fidodollars last September but they say since I signed in November, I can't. Does this new "annoucement" mean I will no qualify?


----------

